# Fedor vs Cro Cop 2!!!



## iwasthere (Oct 17, 2006)

Who will win and how? When might we get a chance to witness these two warriors go at it again?


----------



## Ccuz (Oct 23, 2006)

I like crocop but I think fedor would still dominate but if someone does beat him I'd like to see crocop do it.


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Fedor*

Hes gonna be champ for a long time..Cro Cop is the only fighter i see with a chance right now....


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

i just dont think anyone can beat fedor right now. if they did it would be with some kind of submission that fedor didnt see coming. and i think we can count on mirko NOT going for a sub


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

if crocop catches fedor with a really nice high kick and is able to follow up on it its possible he can beat fedor given fedor doesnt have enough time to adapt


----------



## x X CLoud X x (Oct 15, 2006)

I wouldnt even care who would win, there both my top 2 favorite fighters... if Fedor would lose to anyone, definitely no shame in Losing to Crocop, but if Fedor did when, then there would be no shame for Crocop losing to the Best


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Im tired of seeing ppl posting fights that arent happening or in a near future... every1 knows cro cop is not fedor's next fight.. 

anyways this isnt related to this thread in particular, but couldnt there be a freaking "speculating fights section" or something, so ppl stop posting threads like "Fedor vs Hulk?" or "Fedor vs rickson gracie" or "Bruce Lee vs any1" ... its getting ridiculous.. again, this isnt pointed at this thread in particular, as it has a bit more credibility than the others mentionned. Even the "Silva vs Liddell" threads should be put in a different section.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*CroCop by KO in the 2nd Round. Fedor is a beast and the only one who can beat him is CroCop so when this fight happens, Mirko will be the HW Champ. :thumbsup: *


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *CroCop by KO in the 2nd Round. Fedor is a beast and the only one who can beat him is CroCop so when this fight happens, Mirko will be the HW Champ. :thumbsup: *


wont happen :thumbsdown:


----------



## Yeti (Oct 21, 2006)

Crap! Reading the title I thought that the fight had been announced


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Split said:


> Im tired of seeing ppl posting fights that arent happening or in a near future... every1 knows cro cop is not fedor's next fight..
> 
> anyways this isnt related to this thread in particular, but couldnt there be a freaking "speculating fights section" or something, so ppl stop posting threads like "Fedor vs Hulk?" or "Fedor vs rickson gracie" or "Bruce Lee vs any1" ... its getting ridiculous.. again, this isnt pointed at this thread in particular, as it has a bit more credibility than the others mentionned. Even the "Silva vs Liddell" threads should be put in a different section.


How do we know Cro Cop isnt Fedors next fight?


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Didnt we already have the exact same thread? ??? It had the poll and everything


----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

Fedor Emelianenko would win again against Mirko Cro Cop. Fedor would end it by a 2nd round Submission or take it all the way to get another Decision victory of Cro Cop.


----------



## Matt_Serra_Fan (Oct 15, 2006)

I voted for CroCop with a nice Head kick KO. YEAH BOYIE!


----------



## NOLA_JACK (Oct 22, 2006)

Crocop could get lucky and KO him, but I really dont think that will happen. Simply put, Fedor is the better fighter, but there is always that slip in the ring, or some other factor that could change the outcome of the fight.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

asskicker said:


> How do we know Cro Cop isnt Fedors next fight?


It has its chances for sure(like i wrote b4,my comment wasnt really about this thread, it just pissed me off because, from the title, it looked like an annoucement thread) but Fedor himself asked for Barnett after the real deal. Also, Im not sure at all about this, but i think Cro cop is not fighting until at nye event, and fedor is. If i remember correctly, i read that after the open weight grand prix.


----------



## BioOrph85 (Oct 7, 2006)

Split said:


> Im tired of seeing ppl posting fights that arent happening or in a near future... every1 knows cro cop is not fedor's next fight..
> 
> anyways this isnt related to this thread in particular, but couldnt there be a freaking "speculating fights section" or something, so ppl stop posting threads like "Fedor vs Hulk?" or "Fedor vs rickson gracie" or "Bruce Lee vs any1" ... its getting ridiculous.. again, this isnt pointed at this thread in particular, as it has a bit more credibility than the others mentionned. Even the "Silva vs Liddell" threads should be put in a different section.


Shut up! let ppl post what they want. You don't have to read them!!!


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

BioOrph85 said:


> Shut up! let ppl post what they want. You don't have to read them!!!


why you gettin involved?


----------



## sherdog (Oct 11, 2006)

I have far to much respect for both of them. I wouldn't even try to predict it, however, i would die to see it (again).


----------



## sxrxnrr (Oct 19, 2006)

*It is only a matter of time*

This fight has to happen again. Hopefully it is before the next Pride Turniment. I voted for Cro Cop only because I like to see top fighters get beat. Cro Cop has fought him before, so it is up to Cro Cop to train harder and try to learn how to get Fedor off of him. Cro Cop has serious troubles from his back and he has to learn how to get off of it to win this fight.


----------



## Lightfall (Oct 15, 2006)

I voted Cro cop by slight decision.


----------



## MickWrath (Oct 30, 2006)

I have Crocop by KO. Those kicks can end a fight very suddenly, but if they don't I'd say Fedor by submission.


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

Fedor by decision after a great fight


----------



## sherdog (Oct 11, 2006)

sxrxnrr said:


> This fight has to happen again. Hopefully it is before the next Pride Turniment. I voted for Cro Cop only because I like to see top fighters get beat. Cro Cop has fought him before, so it is up to Cro Cop to train harder and try to learn how to get Fedor off of him. Cro Cop has serious troubles from his back and he has to learn how to get off of it to win this fight.


Well said! He probably doesn't even practice his back, since he is hardly on it. :laugh:


----------

